# Trolling diamond jigs just outside Pensacola Pass Monday July 29, 2013



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Another trolling trip for Kings, Spanish and Jack Cravelle.
. Ended up with 4 Spanish
, 3 Kings and one Jack Cravelle.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

great catch. enjoy the fruits of your labor! lotts of good food there!


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks Rock lobster!!! Had a good time reeling those fish in.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Have u ate the jack yet? Never tried one myself, everyone says they aren't good table fare. Curious about your opinion?


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

That top Spanish looks like he's pretty good size
Nice catch :thumbsup:


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jack was a catch and release. Jack almost spooled my reel. Top Spanish wasabout19 inches.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We use to troll spoons all the time and caught loads all the time!!! Good job brother!:thumbup:


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

What are the two brownish things behind the pectorial fins of the jack?
On its right side....


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Trble Make-rr said:


> What are the two brownish things behind the pectorial fins of the jack?
> On its right side....


I think that they are leaves.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for asking! Those are couple of oak leaves in the boat..


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

Excellent lure choice, by the way. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## 1abbc (Nov 18, 2012)

How fast do you typically troll those jigs?


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

1abbc said:


> How fast do you typically troll those jigs?[/QUOTE
> 
> I would say a medium speed. I think 1000 rpm on a mercury 150. You can troll those lures alot faster if you want. Sometimes, I would hook up, as I was letting the lurer out. U probable could change your speeds and try different speeds and maybe have different success levels.


----------



## 1abbc (Nov 18, 2012)

Thank you!


----------

